
6.184 - Zombies drink caffeinated 6.001 - prakash
http://web.mit.edu/alexmv/6.001/
======
djm
There are a whole bunch of these IAP courses - see
<http://stuff.mit.edu/iap/>.

Does anyone know if somebody is going to make videos of these? I couldn't see
any mention of it on the site.

~~~
jjs
For this particular course, use these:

[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

(These videos are also under a Creative Commons license and available on
YouTube).

------
yan
Seems like the "Caffeinated Crash Courses" is something I've been looking for
for a while. Does anyone know if there are videos of these courses, or of
similar fashion (Entire topic in <2 hrs) somewhere on the web?

